# Dual Layer DVD Disc



## anilthomas26 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
     What is the cost of a Dual Layer DVD Disc..How can I buy the Disc as ti is not available in my area

Thnx in advance


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 27, 2005)

Dual layer disks cost as low as Rs.75 for some cheap media. For quality media it will be much higher more than Rs.350, better option will be going for normal DVDs.
I dont know if there is any online store selling Dual layer DVDs. Some sites sell it in 5 or 10 disk packs. But availability in India is very limited. Check if it is available in any indian sites.


----------



## mohit (Jul 27, 2005)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> Dual layer disks cost as low as Rs.25 for some cheap media. For quality media it will be much higher more than Rs.150, better option will be going for normal DVDs.



where in india r u getting dual layer dvd's for 25 bucks man ?? at my place i get unbranded single layer dvd media  for that price ... and dual layer dvd media is not yet available at my place... whr r u frm ? in the branded segment i get a sony 8x dvd-r (single layer) for 60 bucks ....


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree , But even though it is not available I am heard of unbranded Dual layer DVDs priced as low as this. How ever I get unbranded single layer DVD media for Rs.18. But Sony is the good choice when reliability matters. Amkette is another good one.


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 27, 2005)

dude..get ur sources straight....unbranded DVD dual layer is available for 75 bucks not 25. And branded ones start at 400 Rs and above. Its just way too expensive right now.


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 27, 2005)

So I edited it I dont want to argue since I read it in some magazine, I dont know whether it is available in India. I too am looking for it. Dual layer writers are common now but the dual layer media is not so, it is really bad. As of now we can insist on single layer media.


----------



## Charley (Jul 27, 2005)

Sreekanth V said:
			
		

> I dont know whether it is available in India.



It is currently not available , will be in a few months


----------



## AlienTech (Jul 28, 2005)

I saw an ad in techtree for dual layer media. Verbatium.. rs 450... or you can go for Dual sided  those are only rs 150...


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 28, 2005)

It's still costly.. only yesterday I went to hardware shop here; and found out it's still rs. rs. 550 with jewel box. Unbranded is rs. 75, but we might end up with coasters in case it's written above 4X


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 28, 2005)

We Indians are always so late in technology. We can expect the next generation HD DVD or BlueRay or its hybrid after 5 or 6 years of its release.


----------



## AlienTech (Jul 28, 2005)

undranded @ 4x? Hell I cant write ot most unbranded single layer @ 2x and get decent burns let alone dual which are picky even for branded @ 2x.


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmm.. we can write for 4X but anything above 4X will give you coaster for sure  

I have burned at 8X also dude, and that disk costed 15rs. Moserbaer (with Jewel box) one for 35rs can be burned at 16X


----------



## AlienTech (Jul 29, 2005)

Sure you can burn em... Reading em back is the problem.


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah.. true.. I have burned some DATA DVD in 4X but 80% read any problem but some DVD dont read properly.. some part of that DVD read and others dont. 

Ok lets end our say here coz we are hijacking this thread


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 9, 2005)

> drgrudge told
> Hmm.. we can write for 4X but anything above 4X will give you coaster for sure
> 
> but i if u burn above 4 x  on Moserbaer media will it give any problem for reading in different dvd drives




can anyone tell me
what is the latest speed DVD media we can get in the market easily

i mean whether 16 x   for RW +  and R +  is available or not


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 9, 2005)

I have asked for a DVD-DL at several shops in Kolkata. They have told me that it is not yet available here. So far I have purchased some DVD+R, -R (all 8x and jewel cased) and DVD-RW 2x. Well, if you ask about CDs, high speed CD-RW (24x) is available, but not high speed DVDs due to high price.


----------



## hittheswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

*DVD media*

I don't think Dual layer DVD media is available in the market. It will acc. to me take atleast one year for a widespread of media.
I use single layer Nex-Gen or Techom media both priced Rs.15.
Techom has a drawback as it only supports 4x writing.Nex-gen is great no read problems after writing and the biggest advantage is that it allows smooth 8x burning.It takes around 6-8 min to write 4.37 GB of data.

I'm still waiting for dual layer media.I've asked my mamoo to bring it when he comes to india.I think it is easily available in the US.I'm still searching for some contacts in Dubai.I've heard its a paradise, if you need DVD's or electronic gadgets.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey the new Moser Bear OEM ones by edgetec are now 8X using fujifilm media codes rs25. I seen Sony branded 8X jewel for rs60 too. TDK 4X RW for rs120. So prices have dropped 50% or so in the last year.


----------



## User Name (Apr 11, 2010)

What is the cost of Dual Layer DVD Disc right NOW?


----------



## PraKs (Apr 12, 2010)

Uh What a bump after 5 years..

Paid 1331 Rs for 100 DVD+R bundle (SONY) So 1 DVD is 13 Rs


----------



## User Name (Apr 12, 2010)

Dude is it  *DVD+R DL * or just *DVD+R  ?
*
check it.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

I am asking price of *DVD Dual layer*.(8 GB)  
not  DVD(R5)  (4.7 GB)


----------



## PraKs (Apr 13, 2010)

I gave quote of 4.7 GB one.


----------



## sarincv (May 7, 2010)

I have ordered Verbatim dual layer dvds from ebay which is the best brand in the market... a 5 pack bundle with jewel case will cost you Rs. 350 and 10 pack bundle without case will cost Rs. 500. The products reached in time without any damage...the seller name was dvdstoredelhi...


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 7, 2010)

I don't mind using a local Dual layer dvd which costs me just 28 in contrast to a company made which costs 70 to 75 but prefer to use single layer if i can keeping in mind the extra storage space which equals as 2*single layer dvd = 1 dual layer + 1 cd + few more MB. Also a single layer dvd costs me just 10 why go for dual layer till its absolutely necessary!


----------

